# Quackgrass or Annual Rye?



## blschaef15 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi all, I've got an invasion of yellow grass growing higher than my tall fescue this spring. It appears to be either annual rye or quackgrass. Any ideas?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Aho5cGAYoXyqt2j28


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it's annual ryegrass (plus a small dark green TTTF companion).


----------



## blschaef15 (Sep 18, 2021)

2L8 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's annual ryegrass (plus a small dark green TTTF companion).


Thanks! Here's another look. I keep reading Quackgrass has "sharp rhizomes". Are these rhizomes at the base or what the plant will use to clump?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

The rhizomes of quackgrass are like single long and strong roots. But it is definitely annual ryegrass. Especially the leaf back of the grass in your picture is very typical for it. Like two inverted waves side by side. I'm finding some of that in the lawn here right now, too, and I know by analysis that ryegrass is included.

Another simple test to distinguish tall fescue from ryegrass: ryegrass is smooth on top and tall fescue is rough downwards. If you rub the top of the leaf lengthwise back and forth over your lips, you can clearly feel it. But that also applies to quackgrass.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Your previous photo sets at that link really look like annual rye. Dies this stuff look the same in person to you? Have you tried the rough margin test outlined in the last post in that thread?


----------

